# R35 Wanted After a Long time Saving



## Rory14 (Apr 9, 2019)

Hello everyone. Quite excited about the fact I am writing this on this forum. 

After a Mini Cooper S, 4 350z's, Golf GTi, Golf R32, Lotus Exige S and Mitsubishi Evo 9 i am now in a position to buy a R35 GTR.

My budget is between 30 and 34k. 

It has taken a long time to get here so in no rush.

Things I am looking for; to be as clean as possible, comprehensive service history, open to all stages of tuning(1 or 2 preferred) and finally every colour considered other than Gunmetal Grey.

I have the money ready and can travel the length of the country at a moments notice for the right car.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Just check the usual places first thing and last thing every day

Here
Autotrader
Pistonheads

Something will come up and good luck


----------



## Jamiee_89 (Nov 6, 2016)

*R35 for sale*

Message me your email as I can’t pm you,
I’m selling a gtr so can send you all info 

QUOTE=Rory14;5778557]Hello everyone. Quite excited about the fact I am writing this on this forum. 

After a Mini Cooper S, 4 350z's, Golf GTi, Golf R32, Lotus Exige S and Mitsubishi Evo 9 i am now in a position to buy a R35 GTR.

My budget is between 30 and 34k. 

It has taken a long time to get here so in no rush.

Things I am looking for; to be as clean as possible, comprehensive service history, open to all stages of tuning(1 or 2 preferred) and finally every colour considered other than Gunmetal Grey.

I have the money ready and can travel the length of the country at a moments notice for the right car.

Thanks for reading.[/QUOTE]


----------

